# Time off for antenatal appts and care of sick children



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

hi natalie

i hope u dont mind me pm u but i cant start a new topic on the thread for some reason.  

i just wanted to know about dh ' s rights at work, i am a high risk pragnancy and have a lot of appointments that he should really come to but doesnt know how he stands at work and how much paternaity leave he is entitled to.  Im not sure if this is yr area but just want some advice. i also have 2 children under great ormond st and our local hospitals and really needs to attend these appointments also i have read some where that employers shouldnt mind as they are sick children but legally he is worried, so far the firm have been good but over the next few months we have a number of appointments, can they sack him if he has these times off, he takes them unpaid all the time also but but is he entitled to be paid.

i would be grateful for any advice.
thank u so much
tammy


----------



## Louise Gibson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Tammy

I am sorry for the delay in responding to your query. I hope to be in a position to respond fully in due course. Please do not hesitate to contact me if there have been any further developments in your situation. 

Kind regards

Louise Gibson
[email protected]


----------



## Louise Gibson (Mar 10, 2007)

Dear Tammy

Thank you for your post. I am sorry for the delay in responding. 

I comment on the points that you raise as follows:

1. Expectant fathers do not have a legal right to take time off to attend antenatal appointments. However, many employers appreciate and recognise that fathers wish to attend such appointments and it is common practice for employers to allow expectant fathers to take reasonable time off unpaid.

2. The same point applies with regards to taking time off for appointments for your two children. If your partner is concerned about taking time off, he could raise this with his employer and offer to bring in appointment cards etc to illustrate when the appointments are and confirm that he will make up the time. 

3. It is acceptable to take reasonable time off (unpaid) for dependents in the case of unexpected or sudden emergencies, but this does not seem to be applicable to the circumstances that you describe.

4. Subject to meeting the eligibility requirements, fathers with parental responsibility are entitled to take unpaid parental leave provided that they have been continuously employed by the same employer for at least one year. An eligible father may take 13 weeks parental leave maximum (or 18 weeks if the child is disabled and you receive disability living allowance for the child) in respect of each child. Parental leave can be taken up to a child’s fifth birthday, or if adopted up to the fifth anniversary of adoption, or if disabled up to the child’s 18th birthday.  Depending on your employment contract, a maximum of 4 weeks may be taken in any one year. The Department of Trade and Industry has some good guidance on parental leave. The website is www.dti.gov.uk. 

5. Your partner should (subject to meeting the necessary qualification criteria) be entitled to paternity leave (up to two consecutive weeks’ leave at the statutory paternity pay rate). Again, the DTI website offers guidance.

6. If the employer considers that your partner is taking more time off than is necessary or is unable to do his job properly as a result, the employer may see fit to commence disciplinary action against your partner and, if such action were taken, your partner should be given the opportunity to make representations and 'put his case'. An employer must follow a fair procedure and have a fair reason prior to dismissing an employee. However if your partner seeks to develop an open and honest relationship with the employer now, hopefully this would not become an issue.

Kind regards


Louise Gibson


----------

